# Dosent this...



## Lane The Slain (Feb 17, 2010)

Dosent this shit just piss you off and make you laugh at the same time?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7X7FEQEyyQ


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 17, 2010)

Lane The Slain said:


> Dosent this shit just piss you off and make you laugh at the same time?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7X7FEQEyyQ


Not really. Actually I laughed, it was pretty funny.


----------



## Lane The Slain (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah. It made me laugh but I was dissapointed...

"Captain! I cant reach Microsoft!"


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 17, 2010)

"Reeeeacch!"


----------



## Bernad (Feb 17, 2010)

Game play footage was just awesome.  Superb graphics right there!


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 17, 2010)

Dosent.








.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 17, 2010)

That was beautiful. ^_^

At least it wasn't a Rick Roll.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 17, 2010)

WE CANT REACH MICROSOFT!

that won it for me


----------



## Lane The Slain (Feb 17, 2010)

I liked the "REEEEAAACH!" Part... Though they did get the Spartans never die thing wrong...


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 17, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Dosent.



:rageface:


----------



## Russ (Feb 18, 2010)

It's decent. I preferred the Minesweeper and Pacman ones though.


----------



## Molotov (Feb 19, 2010)

Damn those graphics look so real.


----------

